# 555's Have Arrived....



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, they're here guys. 


Showed up right at 9:00. Took a few pics for everybody.
















Couple more on the way


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 1, 2011)

What about the girl?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Set it up with an 18" B&C. Came with a 3/8 sprocket, and it does take the narrow tail mount.






Feels the same weight wise as the 560 prototype that I had last year. (ran the same B&C on that one.) Compression feels pretty tight also.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> What about the girl?



The camera was still out in the truck when she got here. It's your fault for calling me just before she pulled in. LOL!!!!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats awesome Bob. They look really,really sharp! Will you be getting in the the 562xp's?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Thats awesome Bob. They look really,really sharp! Will you be getting in the the 562xp's?




Not for a while. I'm told they aren't even in the country yet. 


I'm going to fire this 555 up, and if it's not raining when I leave here this afternoon I'm going to go over to a buddy's log site and give it a work out. I'll take a few more pics in the woods.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Not for a while. I'm told they aren't even in the country yet.
> 
> 
> I'm going to fire this 555 up, and if it's not raining when I leave here this afternoon I'm going to go over to a buddy's log site and give it a work out. I'll take a few more pics in the woods.


 
Awesome man! Cant wait for those pics. I bet it will run just fantastic too.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks spike60,

From the pics, did Husky move the B&C oil port forward just a bit to make it easier to fill or is that just the camera angle?

What is the "selling price"? Inquiring minds want to know.

Take Care


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 1, 2011)

The real question: does the 555 have the "limbing rails" on the bottom? Can't buy a saw without them. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> The real question: does the 555 have the "limbing rails" on the bottom? Can't buy a saw without them. :biggrinbounce2:



Yeah, they're there. First thing I looked for. :msp_tongue:


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

Got mine! :msp_w00t:

Mind if I post up a few pics in your thread?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Got mine! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Mind if I post up a few pics in your thread?



Of course not.........join the party.

You crank your's up yet?


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

Not yet, just finished wiping the drool of it so I could snap some photos.





















I like the idea of the captive bar nuts. Not sure I need a fuel window on a saw like this, but it's there. It's a sweet little rig. As much as I love my 365 I may just have to see how much of a trade-in I'll allow myself for this thing


----------



## ale (Aug 1, 2011)

at last...the wait is over....well, partly....still want a 560xp if they really do exist? Call me a sucker for the "xp" designation. I'm sure the tri-V will be a great saw though!
what's the weight and overall balance feel like?


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome pics TK!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Awesome pics TK!




Yeah, they're super. I don't even know how to use the closeup feature on mine.


----------



## ale (Aug 1, 2011)

looks like they decided to go with the all orange look for the 555...even the top cover clips. I wonder if the 560/562 will follow or have the silver like all the pics have shown? The fuel window is a surprise, but I don't mind it. I'm liking this saw....just wonder what's going to be different from the 560/562 since they have the same displacement...other than the mounts and air filter.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Porting...so to speak.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

I for one hope the 562XP will be just as it has been shown. I just love the silver on it. Very sharp IMO.


----------



## ale (Aug 1, 2011)

what's the build date and sequence numbers on these if you can tell...just curious how long they have been sitting waiting on the green light to be imported.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

ale said:


> looks like they decided to go with the all orange look for the 555...even the top cover clips. I wonder if the 560/562 will follow or have the silver like all the pics have shown? .....



The 555 has always been "all orange" in the pics I have seen (official, and non-official), with the "silver" are reserved for the xp versions (not on the pre-production ones though).

There are no reason to believe they have changed their mind on that....


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 1, 2011)

Where the heck is the silver?

Bet my 359 can whoop it.


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like they aren't sitting too front heavy with those solid powermatch bars...hopefully the weight specs are still honest and they're staying flat since they are a relatively long powerhead...


----------



## hqv (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks hilarius.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

ale said:


> what's the build date and sequence numbers on these if you can tell...just curious how long they have been sitting waiting on the green light to be imported.



The boxes I can see the serial number on indicate week 17 this year - that is back in april.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

ale said:


> what's the build date and sequence numbers on these if you can tell...just curious how long they have been sitting waiting on the green light to be imported.



1st week of May, so they were built about 2 months ago. That's not really a long lead time. I've never seen anything with a build date that wasn't at least a month old.


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

The saw feels great overall. If it has the power it claims, then it's going to be a beast.


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

Close up feature? Those pics came off my stinkin phone!


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks good up there with the rest of the saws. Back of the handle to the front of the oil tank is just under 17". The 359 was more like 16.5" - so there's not a big difference. The 555 is definitely looking slimmer and feels like most of the mass is situated really low.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> The saw feels great overall. If it has the power it claims, then it's going to be a beast.


 

What length bar did you put on yours?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> 1st week of May, so they were built about 2 months ago. That's not really a long lead time. I've never seen anything with a build date that wasn't at least a month old.


 I'd say last week in april, so some days more than 3 months ago - but that is still normal....:cool2::msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> What length bar did you put on yours?


 
18"


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Put some fuel and oil in it and wound her up. Sounds good, but don't have any decent wood to play with until later when I leave here. Acceleration is good. 

With it fueled up, I compared it's weight to some 357's, 2159, and 346's that I have in the shop. I'm definitely thinking this thing gained a half pound over the 560XP I had last year. Still a little lighter than the 357/359, but doesn't seem to split the difference right down the middle with the 346 like the pre-production did. I don't know, could just be my imagination too. 

Can't wait to hog into a nice chunk of white oak that I saw there the other day.


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Put some fuel and oil in it and wound her up. Sounds good, but don't have any decent wood to play with until later when I leave here. Acceleration is good.
> 
> With it fueled up, I compared it's weight to some 357's, 2159, and 346's that I have in the shop. I'm definitely thinking this thing gained a half pound over the 560XP I had last year. Still a little lighter than the 357/359, but doesn't seem to split the difference right down the middle with the 346 like the pre-production did. I don't know, could just be my imagination too.
> 
> Can't wait to hog into a nice chunk of white oak that I saw there the other day.


 
I would like to formally request that you put 8-10 tanks of fuel through her so you can give us reports of "post-break in" power. I'll give you at least 2 days to complete the task. Inquiring minds want to know. :msp_tongue:


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I would like to formally request that you put 8-10 tanks of fuel through her so you can give us reports of "post-break in" power. I'll give you at least 2 days to complete the task. Inquiring minds want to know. :msp_tongue:



2 days, huh? :msp_rolleyes: Gonna take me a bit longer than that. I'll get a tank through it tonight, but getting 10 tanks through a saw to break it in is hard for a saw geek that owns way too many saws. :msp_w00t:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats great info spike. Even so, I bet it will be a real little powerhouse.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562. I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562. I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562.....................................................................Who am I kidding!!!

Really nice.....but if the weight of the 562 is close to the 357, they have lost some of the percieved advantage they held!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I would like to formally request that you put 8-10 tanks of fuel through her so you can give us reports of "post-break in" power. I'll give you at least 2 days to complete the task. Inquiring minds want to know. :msp_tongue:


 
Why can't you do that! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Bob,

You sell any out the door yet?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> You sell any out the door yet?



barney34 said he's going to come over and get one today. But the one I fueled up is going out the door with me in about 4 hours. 

Picked the one with the serial number ending in "43"; as in Richard Petty


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562. I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562. I don't want a 560. I don't want a 562.....................................................................Who am I kidding!!!
> 
> Really nice.....but if the weight of the 562 is close to the 357, they have lost some of the percieved advantage they held!!!



I agree 100%. Can't let reality get lost in the hype here. 

Funny thing is that I keep walking over and picking it up and asking myself, "is it really heavier or not?" Kind of subtle, one time I think it is, the next time I'm not sure. 

I should really just get some work done and stop fussing over it. LOL


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, guys! Good lookin saw!


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 1, 2011)

Great looking saw!
I want one...


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> 2 days, huh? :msp_rolleyes: Gonna take me a bit longer than that. I'll get a tank through it tonight, but getting 10 tanks through a saw to break it in is hard for a saw geek that owns way too many saws. :msp_w00t:


 
I mean, I didn't want to overburden you by requesting that report by tomorrow  I hate to say but mine probably won't be fired up until someone chooses to purchase it, and I go through it to make sure she's good to go. 



SawTroll said:


> Why can't you do that! :msp_biggrin:


 
Let's not make this about me now :msp_tongue:


----------



## bigredd (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see the 555 on Husqvarna's website. As I recall, it's a replacement of the 359. Anyone have the specs on this saw, and cost?


----------



## w8ye (Aug 1, 2011)

http
://www.husqvarna
.com/us/homeowner/press/a-world-leader-in-chain-saws-just-got-better/


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I agree 100%. Can't let reality get lost in the hype here.
> 
> Funny thing is that I keep walking over and picking it up and asking myself, "is it really heavier or not?" Kind of subtle, one time I think it is, the next time I'm not sure.
> 
> I should really just get some work done and stop fussing over it. LOL



I also am a bit worried about what you said about that - were they able to use the light-weight crank on the production saws?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I also am a bit worried about what you said about that - were they able to use the light-weight crank on the production saws?



I think the "G" models gained 6 pounds. :biggrin:


----------



## opinion (Aug 1, 2011)

What is the code for this model? I can't find it. I like the slim profile look of the body.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I think the "G" models gained 6 pounds. :biggrin:


 
Thar sounds reasonable!


----------



## peterc38 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigredd said:


> I don't see the 555 on Husqvarna's website. As I recall, it's a replacement of the 359. Anyone have the specs on this saw, and cost?




Don't know about the weight but Spike60 posted power specs in an earlier thread on 562XP.

346--3.7HP

359--3.9HP

555--4.3HP

562--4.7HP


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

562xp - 4.7hp 12.1 lbs (unofficial)
357xp - 4.4hp 12.1 lbs
555 - 4.3hp 11.8lbs (unofficial)
359 - 3.9hp 12.1 lbs


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> 562xp - 4.7hp 12.1 lbs (unofficial)
> 357xp - 4.4hp 12.1 lbs
> 555 - 4.3hp 11.8lbs (unofficial)
> 359 - 3.9hp 12.1 lbs



The problem with that it very common knowledge that the 357xp/359 specs are waaay optimistic.

Also, the specs of the new saws hardly is unofficial any more, after the user manual became availiable.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 1, 2011)

That is one goofy ass cylinder angle they put on that saw... 

That definitely explains the 'low down weight' feel you describe. It stands out to me compared to the other Huskys on the stand.

So much different looking compared to the little 350 I used to have...

Believe it or not, I kinda am longing for a little Husky 350 again... :taped:


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ran it tonight and was actually pretty impressed. Didn't seem all that far behind the 560 I had last year. I'll post some pics of the stuff I cut up tomorrow morning. (can't do pics at home)

VERY smooth saw. Stingy on fuel too, which makes hitting TK's 10 tank request all the more harder to do. :msp_rolleyes: Filled the truck on less than half a tank of fuel and I was screwing around with some extra test/cookie cuts. Mostly white oak; some red. Some 14"-16" stuff and I buried the bar in a big butt piece. Seemed to like the big wood. Would have been nice to have some other saws for comparison of course, but overall I thought it ran really good.

barney34 took one home and may chime in later with his thoughts. He also mentiond the apparent increase in weight, but he also reminded me that the first 560 I had was fitted with a narow kerf .325 bar, and that makes quite a different impressiom in the weight department. But either way, we figure that if something needed to be beefed up, then it's better to do it before releasing the saw to the market.


----------



## TK (Aug 1, 2011)

promac610 said:


> That is one goofy ass cylinder angle they put on that saw...
> 
> That definitely explains the 'low down weight' feel you describe. It stands out to me compared to the other Huskys on the stand.
> 
> ...


Overall in looking at this thing I think it's very radical in comparison to the standards of Husky design. I'm quite surprised as to how well I've accepted this change and rather embraced it. I usually stick with the old goodies but this thing impresses me. 



spike60 said:


> Ran it tonight and was actually pretty impressed. Didn't seem all that far behind the 560 I had last year. I'll post some pics of the stuff I cut up tomorrow morning. (can't do pics at home)
> 
> VERY smooth saw. Stingy on fuel too, which makes hitting TK's 10 tank request all the more harder to do. :msp_rolleyes: Filled the truck on less than half a tank of fuel and I was screwing around with some extra test/cookie cuts. Mostly white oak; some red. Some 14"-16" stuff and I buried the bar in a big butt piece. Seemed to like the big wood. Would have been nice to have some other saws for comparison of course, but overall I thought it ran really good.
> 
> barney34 took one home and may chime in later with his thoughts. He also mentiond the apparent increase in weight, but he also reminded me that the first 560 I had was fitted with a narow kerf .325 bar, and that makes quite a different impressiom in the weight department. But either way, we figure that if something needed to be beefed up, then it's better to do it before releasing the saw to the market.


 
You mean this thing is fuel efficient? Then it can't possibly make much power. Everybody knows that in order to make BIG power you need to feed it the FUEL!!! uttahere2: That's good news, except how's the oil consumption? Curious as to whether it will be tank for tank? The oil reservoir doesn't look all that big with the crankcase that size. 

I know I know, you're just gonna tell me to go find out for myself


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 1, 2011)

promac610 said:


> That is one goofy ass cylinder angle they put on that saw...
> 
> That definitely explains the 'low down weight' feel you describe. It stands out to me compared to the other Huskys on the stand.
> 
> ...



At the very least they deserve credit for making a strato saw that isn't a fat ass heavy lump of saw. Evidently it's not that easy to do that.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 2, 2011)

Very interesting looking saw!

See the 'Made in Sweden' on the box.



w8ye said:


> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/press/a-world-leader-in-chain-saws-just-got-better/


(edited for space)

The slimmed-down height and width of the saw chassis makes them easier to handle. The distance between the front and rear handles has been optimized for efficient, comfortable operation. The innovative design also incorporates a lowered front handle with an overmold grip. On the inside, the 555 and 562 XP take advantage of Husqvarna’s revolutionary reduced gyro force technology. By reducing the weight of the saws’ key moving parts - fly wheel, crank shaft and piston – there is less interior movement in the engine, which creates less gyration.

Available on the 562 XP is the latest breakthrough feature from Husqvarna, Revboost. This feature allows for acceleration in chain speed over short periods to increase efficiency during cutting, specifically in de-limbing applications. Revboost is controlled by the ignition and enables users to increase to maximum RPMs for about two seconds. . . . both new saws come with captive bar nuts that remain attached to the clutch cover.

• Husqvarna’s patented AutoTune technology to deliver maximum performance. Sensors check conditions such as outside temperature and internal airflow and automatically adjust the engine’s fuel-air mix to optimum levels. 

• Magnesium three-piece crankshaft for maximum durability. 

Husqvarna 555.................Husqvarna 562 XP 
Displacement, cc 59.8.......Displacement, cc 59.8 
Power, kW/ hp 3.2/4.3......Power, kW/ hp 3.5/4.7 
Wt w/o b/c, lbs 11.8.........Wt w/o b/c lbs 12.3 
Bar length 16–20 inches. .Bar length 16–28 inches

Model:............................MSRP 
555................................$529.95 – $569.95 
562 XP...........................$699.95 – $749.95

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

And just for comparison:

STIHL MS 362..................59.0 cc (3.6 cu. in.)
......................................3.4 kW (4.6 bhp)	
......................................5.9 kg (13.0 lbs)
..................................... 16 - 25 inches
......................................$659.95 - 679.95

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 2, 2011)

spike60 said:


> .... But either way, we figure that if something needed to be beefed up, then it's better to do it before releasing the saw to the market.


 
Yes, but the specs should be changed accordingly - l hope they don't repeat the mistake they did on the 357/359, in that department.

I hope the difference you feel is a result of the different bars, it surely is plausible!


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I would be interested in owning a saw with a three piece *magnesium crankshaft*?

Surely that is some ad copy misprint?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 2, 2011)

Some playing around last night. Mostly white oak; some red.







Doing a bit of noodleing.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 2, 2011)

This where I got impressed. Had good power in this big chunk; and only on it's first tank of fuel. 








Time to head home and get away from the bugs!


----------



## snowycol (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been saving money for a while and also waiting for a rather large refund and getting impatient for it. It came yesterday and I'm starting to think the delay in funds was Providential. Part of me hesitating on the 359 was the anticipation of this saw, but I didn't think it would be here quite this soon and I need to get moving on the firewood. I'll have to check with the dealer which is a few minutes away and see about how long it would take to arrive if I placed a pre-order. If the price is very close, looks like the 359 is out of the running.


----------



## bigredd (Aug 2, 2011)

Spike, Can you weigh one of the new 555 power heads to see the actual weight? What are you pricing them at?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 2, 2011)

snowycol said:


> I've been saving money for a while and also waiting for a rather large refund and getting impatient for it. It came yesterday and I'm starting to think the delay in funds was Providential. Part of me hesitating on the 359 was the anticipation of this saw, but I didn't think it would be here quite this soon and I need to get moving on the firewood. I'll have to check with the dealer which is a few minutes away and see about how long it would take to arrive if I placed a pre-order. If the price is very close, looks like the 359 is out of the running.



Expect the 555 to be about $40 more than a 359. And it's worth it. :cool2:


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 2, 2011)

Those were some big ass trees if those are trimmings from tops! I assume they're more like trimmings from the trunks though.

Nice photos btw!


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you're going to get a lot more than $40 worth of upgrades when you buy a 555 over a 359.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 2, 2011)

promac610 said:


> That is one goofy ass cylinder angle they put on that saw...
> 
> That definitely explains the 'low down weight' feel you describe. It stands out to me compared to the other Huskys on the stand. .......:


 
I am sure there is a good reason for it, it didn't happen by accident! :msp_smile:


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like Quasimodo has had cosmetic surgery, may have to tap the emergency saw slush fund and spring for the 562.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Looks like Quasimodo has had cosmetic surgery, may have to tap the emergency saw slush fund and spring for the 562.


 
"Emergency Saw Slush Fund" E.S.S.F. Now I like that a lot!


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 2, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Very interesting looking saw!
> 
> See the 'Made in Sweden' on the box.
> 
> ...


 


The 555 is the same cc as the 562?


----------



## snowycol (Aug 2, 2011)

Would love to see some video of the saw in action.


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> The 555 is the same cc as the 562?


 
The 365 is the same CC as the 372. As of this year, anyway.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

*Magnesium cranksaft?*

No one has seemed to notice that the information says that it has a *three piece magnesium crankshaft?*

The must have meant crankcase?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 2, 2011)

w8ye said:


> No one has seemed to notice that the information says that it has a *three piece magnesium crankshaft?*
> 
> The must have meant crankcase?



Crankcase is only two pieces.


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there a problem with a magnesium crankshaft?


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

*Husqvarna 3 Piece*



w8ye said:


> No one has seemed to notice that the information says that it has a *three piece magnesium crankshaft?*
> 
> The must have meant crankcase?


 
w8ye, check this husqvarna photo out. 
http://
www.
husqvarna.com/dimage.axd/featureJpeg/h125-0024b/850x538/224f61d3.jpg


----------



## sunfish (Aug 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Is there a problem with a magnesium crankshaft?


 
Unconventional and new, that's all. If engineered right, the pluses should out weight the negs.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

But the crank is made from 4140 steel not magnesium

Possibly the full circle adapter might be magnesium but are most likely aluminum.


----------



## albert (Aug 2, 2011)

As far as I know they have a mag crankshaft. I wonder if the 555 and the xp models all use stuffers on the crankshaft. There is a animated section on a video from husky, that shows the 562xp's strato cycle and it looks like it has stuffers on the crankshaft.


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

w8ye said:


> But the crank is made from 4140 steel not magnesium
> 
> Possibly the full circle adapter might be magnesium but are most likely aluminum.



You don't think Electrolux has slipped some vacuum cleaner parts in on us.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys must not know your materials very well?

To make a crankshaft from magnesium would be almost like making it from cheese!

All it will take is to pull the starter or chain cover and check the end of the crankshaft for magnetism with a magnet?

Personally, I wouldn't bother for I know the crankshaft is not magnesium.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> You don't think Electrolux has slipped some vacuum cleaner parts in on us.


 
LMAO, that was totally uncalled for......


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

*Electrolux Owns*

Husqvarna,Jonsered,Poulan,McCulloch,Partner,Redmax,Pioneer,Weedeater and I think there are a few more.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Husqvarna,Jonsered,Poulan,McCulloch,Partner,Redmax,Pioneer,Weedeater and I think there are a few more.


 
They do make an awesome vacum cleaner now.....


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> They do make an awesome vacum cleaner now.....


 
My mother had an Electrolux vacuum cleaner when I was a kid and the dude had skids on it instead of wheels.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> My mother had an Electrolux vacuum cleaner when I was a kid and the dude had skids on it instead of wheels.


 
We never had one. I've just always heard they were nice but very exspensive. Oh well, enough about vacum cleaners i reckon. How bout that new 555!  I hear she's a dandy!


----------



## joatmon (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> My mother had an Electrolux vacuum cleaner when I was a kid and the dude had skids on it instead of wheels.


 
Jimmy .... do your interests still lie with vacuum cleaners or have you moved on?


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 2, 2011)

joatmon said:


> Jimmy .... do your interests still lie with vacuum cleaners or have you moved on?



Moving on to the lunch line right now!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> My mother had an Electrolux vacuum cleaner when I was a kid and the dude had skids on it instead of wheels.



I remember those!


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I remember those!


 
gotto go miele these days for a good european canister vac stateside. The elux ones are too plasticy, they're practically a kenmore or hoover


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyT said:


> Husqvarna,Jonsered,Poulan,McCulloch,Partner,Redmax,Pioneer,Weedeater and I think there are a few more.


 
E-lux never owned Redmax, and don't own any *** brands by now.
All their *** brands were turned over to the newly formed Husqvarna *** Group in 2006, and Husky has bought Redmax and more after that.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> E-lux never owned Redmax, and don't own any *** brands by now.
> All their *** brands were turned over to the newly formed Husqvarna *** Group in 2006, and Husky has bought Redmax and more after that.


 
So that's like 5 year old news. Some folks just don't stay on top of what's goin on. :msp_tongue:

I can remember when Electrolx was a small company. I fixed and sold vacuum cleaners from 1975-86. Lux turned into a pretty large company, eh...


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

These new 555 and 562XP saws use the NGK CMR6H spark plug with 10mm threads. It is a 10mm half size plug

This plug looks like the little ones in a Honda generator


----------



## w8ye (Aug 2, 2011)

The 555 does not have the full circle crank adapter cups


----------



## nmurph (Aug 2, 2011)

sunfish said:


> So that's like 5 year old news. Some folks just don't stay on top of what's goin on. :msp_tongue:
> 
> I can remember when Electrolx was a small company. I fixed and sold vacuum cleaners from 1975-86. Lux turned into a pretty large company, eh...


 
His mom tossed his brains when she emptied the vacuum bag.


----------



## The Count (Aug 2, 2011)

Don`t know why but the green eyed monster is ogling me.
looks "new" (the top line) but seems a great saw to hold and work with.
Congrats and enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

The Count said:


> Don`t know why but the green eyed monster is ogling me.
> looks "new" (the top line) but seems a great saw to hold and work with.
> Congrats and enjoy it for many years to come.


 
Good to see ya Count! Your not the only one this saw is getting too.......I think many,many,many will be sold.....


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 2, 2011)

The Count said:


> Don`t know why but the green eyed monster is ogling me.
> looks "new" (the top line) but seems a great saw to hold and work with.
> Congrats and enjoy it for many years to come.


 
Welcome back to chainsaw semi-snob land...

Mike


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2011)

gallegosmike said:


> Welcome back to chainsaw semi-snob land...
> 
> Mike


 
Just because our motto is "If it ain't a Pro-Saw, then it ain't a saw" doesn't mean we're all snobs.... :Eye:


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks very nice-would love to compare it to my 359.

Ron


----------



## The Count (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks;
it is music to my ears this saw, you see, for I hope they`ll change the face of chainsaws of tomorrow.
I am not interested in buying this saw, but I`ll need a 70+cc by next year or so.
I guess that is a great saw for those with one saw plan tho..


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 3, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Well, they're here guys.
> 
> 
> Showed up right at 9:00. Took a few pics for everybody.
> ...



Sweet! Glad to see these starting to materialize! Can't wait to see the 562XP hit the shelves!


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 3, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Not yet, just finished wiping the drool of it so I could snap some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for your pictures as well TK!


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 3, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the difference in porting between the 555 and 560. If the 555 is running lower crankcase compression without the crankcase stuffers and the port timing is the same between the models - then all the 560 has done is shifted the powerband up higher with the stuffers. In which case, it would be an easy mod to convert a 555 to 560 power.


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 3, 2011)

w8ye said:


> These new 555 and 562XP saws use the NGK CMR6H spark plug with *10mm* threads. It is a *10mm* half size plug
> 
> This plug looks like the little ones in a Honda generator


 
And all my interest has been lost. Pass.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 3, 2011)

I suppose there are a several things about the new style saws that we must get used to?

Like the CMR6H plugs. The CM6 plug has been very successful in the Honda generators and they have become the standard in gasoline model airplane engines which are made up much like chainsaw engines. Some of the model airplane engines are 4 cylinder opposed and 222cc.

The computer controlled Zama carb with the (required for service) connecting cables, adapter box, and program CD for use in a IBM style computer for mixture diagnosis. 

The stratified charge type engine with all the extra ports and associated manifolding.

Catalytic mufflers

Yet this saw is gas and go for the new owner . . .


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2011)

w8ye said:


> .....
> 
> Catalytic mufflers
> 
> ...... . .


 
You are probably speaking in general terms, but there are no such thing as a cat. muffler on these saws (or on any "strato" saw I have heard of).


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 3, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Very interesting looking saw!
> 
> See the 'Made in Sweden' on the box.
> 
> ...



Ok, so maybe I missed this but I'm surprised to see the 555 weighing less than the 562xp. I'm used to seeing the XP saws weighing less with more power. Obviously they are reporting the more power side of the equation but also a little more weight with the 562xp. I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet so if this has been addressed, I apologize.

Excellent thread and thanks for all the pictures from Spike60 and TK Power! Spike60, thank you for your initial testing and using one of your saws!


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 3, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> Ok, so maybe I missed this but I'm surprised to see the 555 weighing less than the 562xp. I'm used to seeing the XP saws weighing less with more power. Obviously they are reporting the more power side of the equation but also a little more weight with the 562xp. I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet so if this has been addressed, I apologize.
> 
> Excellent thread and thanks for all the pictures from Spike60 and TK Power! Spike60, thank you for your initial testing and using one of your saws!


 
I think the additional weight on the 562 can be attributed to some additional metal/flange for the larger bar mount, and also the larger air filter set up and associated mounting hardware, and the additional plastic to span the additional volume of the cover. Plus that fancy gray insert on the top of the airbox. And let's not forget that silver paint weighs like 10x as much as orange paint.


----------



## TK (Aug 3, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> Ok, so maybe I missed this but I'm surprised to see the 555 weighing less than the 562xp. I'm used to seeing the XP saws weighing less with more power. Obviously they are reporting the more power side of the equation but also a little more weight with the 562xp. I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet so if this has been addressed, I apologize.
> 
> Excellent thread and thanks for all the pictures from Spike60 and TK Power! Spike60, thank you for your initial testing and using one of your saws!


 

Yes, thanks spike for giving us that opportunity to be the first to see the new saw in action! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 3, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> I think the additional weight on the 562 can be attributed to some additional metal/flange for the larger bar mount, and also the larger air filter set up and associated mounting hardware, and the additional plastic to span the additional volume of the cover. Plus that fancy gray insert on the top of the airbox. And let's not forget that silver paint weighs like 10x as much as orange paint.


 
Ok, thanks Mike. I wondered if it had something to do with the bar mount. And yes, I'm sure the metal flake in that silver adds some.:biggrin:

Even still, the specs on the 555 are on par with some of the legendary midsized Husky saws. It might be the saw to have. It appears to have plenty of power on the spec sheet and from what Spike60 has represented with his initial testing.


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 3, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Just because our motto is "If it ain't a Pro-Saw, then it ain't a saw" doesn't mean we're all snobs.... :Eye:



I use to be a pro saw snob. Then I started doing some saw repair work. Not everyone needs or can afford a pro saw. Heck, some of my clients. I do not know how they are walking this earth by how the way that they handle their saws! LOL !!! I am sure you see it all the time!! 

I've made a effort to educate anyone that needs help how to safety use a saw. I know that I not a pro sawer by any stretch of the imagination. The thing that gets me that most people do not know saw chaps? Give a causal saw user the run down of the costs of getting a saw injury to their legs vs. the cost of high quality chaps. And they go out and buy them. 

My new motto is plastic is OK! LOL

My .02

Mike


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

♫ ♫ "My saw's lighter than your saw" ♫ ♫

♫ ♫ "My saw's lighter than yours" ♫ ♫


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 3, 2011)

Perhaps I missed it but,

What are the specs (bore stroke) for each of the 3 models?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Perhaps I missed it but,
> 
> What are the specs (bore stroke) for each of the 3 models?



From the operator manual;

Bore 46mm, stroke 36mm, 59.8cc for them all.

Power specs 3.1Kw/4.2hp for the 555 - 3.5Kw/4.8hp for the xp saws.

Weights;
555: 11.9lbs

560xp: 11.9lbs
560xpg: 12.3lbs

562xp: 12.3lbs
562xpg: 12.8 lbs (reminds me of the 262xp :msp_smile.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, thats kinda strange. I remember seeing the hp for the 555 @ 4.3 and the 562 @ 4.7 
But the owners manuals state 555 @ 4.2 hp and 562 @ 4.8 hp. 
At any rate thats fine. I am more so interested in the 562XP/XPG


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Paul.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hi Paul.


 
Whasss uppp Jason!!!! How goes things in the Empire state?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Whasss uppp Jason!!!! How goes things in the Empire state?


 

Can't complain I guess...... 

Well actually I can. It's too damn muggy. I whine like a little girl in the summer. I hate heat, I hate humidity, I hate the sun. 

When November finally rolls around I'll be in paradise. Nothing like 40º, windy, cloudy, and rainy....


How's life treatin' ya down in the ole NC??


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Can't complain I guess......
> 
> Well actually I can. It's too damn muggy. I whine like a little girl in the summer. I hate heat, I hate humidity, I hate the sun.
> 
> ...


 
I cant call it baby.....you know same ole same ole. Which is good I guess. But like you say November......it will be here di-rectly.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Yer 681 still stock??


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yer 681 still stock??


 
Yes. I ran it just the other day. She's one fine saw. I just need to get the 7900 mounts on her.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome Awesome..... 


So I'm thinking I'm gonna have grilled ribeye fo' dinna.... Thoughts....??


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Awesome Awesome.....
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking I'm gonna have grilled ribeye fo' dinna.... Thoughts....??


 
Ribeye's great, but I'm down with the portehouse's


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Ribeye's great, but I'm down with the portehouse's


 

Hmm.....


I'll hafta see what looks best at Wegman's this evenin'. If the t-bonez look good enough I'll go for one, but currently I've got my heart set on the ribeye. 

Thanks for the suggestion though. I know I can count on ya when ever I need help. Thanks buddy.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> 
> I'll hafta see what looks best at Wegman's this evenin'. If the t-bonez look good enough I'll go for one, but currently I've got my heart set on the ribeye.
> ...


 
Thats right man. I dont know why you couldnt.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad I'm pretty good buddies with Spike.

I just about downright raped his thread, lol.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Speakin' of Spike where'z that ole coot at??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully he's slow cooking some ribs and planning on having a few of us over soon one of these weekends soon.....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well, thats kinda strange. I remember seeing the hp for the 555 @ 4.3 and the 562 @ 4.7
> But the owners manuals state 555 @ 4.2 hp and 562 @ 4.8 hp.
> At any rate thats fine. I am more so interested in the 562XP/XPG



At least with the xp saws it probably is about metric hp vs. imperial hp - some sourses post both. 
Both are bhp really, and calculated from the same Kw numbers - it is just the calculation factor from Kw to hp that is (less than 2%) different. Trying to recalculate on already rounded off numbers can lead to strange results - so it is better to just compare the Kw numbers!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> At least with the xp saws it probably is about metric hp vs. imperial hp - some sourses post both.
> Both are bhp really, and calculated from the same Kw numbers - it is just the calculation factor from Kw to hp that is (less than 2%) different. Trying to recalculate on already rounded off numbers can lead to strange results - so it is better to just compare the Kw numbers!


 
I understand now. Thanks Niko.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 3, 2011)

Is the 555 marketed as a pro saw or a semi-pro landowner type like the 353,359 etc?

Ron


----------



## promac850 (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> ♫ ♫ "My saw's lighter than your saw" ♫ ♫
> 
> ♫ ♫ "My saw's lighter than yours" ♫ ♫


 
♫ ♫ "My saw is gonna run longer than yours" ♫ ♫

♫ ♫ "Yes it will" ♫ ♫



Magnesium crank? I call bull#### on that. I bet it's steel. If it were mag, it'd burst into flames from errant sparks and high heat, and proceed to burn your little orange thing to the ground, and start a forest fire at the same time...

I ain't gonna believe it until someone tears on down on a camera with the time stamp in the corner of the frame, and stick a magnet to it and see if it holds. On video. Or better yet, in person. I've heard of magnesium crankcases, case covers, etc. But not a crank, that's IMHO out of the maximum strength level of magnesium.

clutch covers and gas tanks <--McCullochs are a good example of this usage of magnesium...

This curious looking and orange brand sharp chain slinging dangerous apparatus fascinates me... please keep talking about it...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> Is the 555 marketed as a pro saw or a semi-pro landowner type like the 353,359 etc?
> 
> Ron


 
It's a non XP saw - so it's a landowner / homeowner type like the 359, 353, ect....

XP is the term they use for their pro saws. "XP" stands for "Exclusive Performance".


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought XP stood for "Extra Perk"? Maybe Im thinking of Viagra XP.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Viagra helps with Xtra Procreation......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Helps women get some Xtra Pen15.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Xtra Plowing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Bah-Dum-Tsh!!!

Sheesh I'm just full of'em tonight!


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Bah-Dum-Tsh!!!
> 
> Sheesh I'm just full of'em tonight!


 
Whats a Barger?


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Viagra helps with Xtra Procreation......


 


WoodChucker81 said:


> Helps women get some Xtra Pen15.


 


WoodChucker81 said:


> Xtra Plowing.


 
Hahahaha.... ok back to topic......who was talking about what?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> Hahahaha.... ok back to topic......who was talking about what?


 
If you're gonna have all that sex you might want some Xtra Protection.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;KQ6zr6kCPj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&ob=av3e[/video]


And I seriously can't get enough of this song.


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Bah-Dum-Tsh!!!
> 
> Sheesh I'm just full of'em tonight!


 
You're definitely full of something!


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> [video=youtube;KQ6zr6kCPj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&ob=av3e[/video]
> 
> 
> And I seriously can't get enough of this song.


 
How do you cut cookies if you are dancing like that? Im going to go listen to some 5 finger death punch or slipknot to get that stuff out of my head.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> How do you cut cookies if you are dancing like that? Im going to go listen to some 5 finger death punch or slipknot to get that stuff out of my head.


 
I love Five Finger Death Punch and Slipknot, but Party Rock Anthem by LMFAO is the shizzy fo rizzy.....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 3, 2011)

spike60 said:


> This where I got impressed. Had good power in this big chunk; and only on it's first tank of fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hope you missed the metal in that log.


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 3, 2011)

@ motherchucker, any chance you're making your way down to the electric zoo this year?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

Electric Zoo?! WTF?!?!?!!????


----------



## Whiteman (Aug 3, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I love Five Finger Death Punch and Slipknot, but Party Rock Anthem by LMFAO is the shizzy fo rizzy.....


 
I cant say the same about Party Rock Anthem by LMFAO , mostly 'cause the izzys confizzy mizzy. 

Are we to expect any vids of this new 555 cuttin'?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 3, 2011)

The sooner Spike has a GTG the sooner I can get vids.


----------



## paunchy (Aug 4, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Magnesium crank? I call bull#### on that. I bet it's steel. If it were mag, it'd burst into flames from errant sparks and high heat, and proceed to burn your little orange thing to the ground, and start a forest fire at the same time...




The "catch fire" argument doesn't pass the sniff test. If magnesium chainsaw crankcases can hold up to bottom-end temperatures (and they seem to, no?) then why would a crankshaft be much different? And some quick googling determines that a popular Mg alloy, AZ91 ignites at 650 degrees C and that the bottom end of a chainsaw doesn't get much hotter than 300 degrees C. The whole bottom end is being cooled all the time by a moist cloud of intake mixture.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 4, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> The sooner Spike has a GTG the sooner I can get vids.


 
Jason this isn't a 70cc saw thread you're not permitted to post in it by the Geneva Convention. 

Speaking of which I've got a 28" I'm gonna be running on the 440.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> ......
> 
> Are we to expect any vids of this new 555 cuttin'?


 
Videos from cutting are mainly entertainment - not worth much besides that (for a random wiewer), because there are too many unknown factors.


----------



## TK (Aug 4, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Videos from cutting are mainly entertainment - not worth much besides that (for a random wiewer), because there are too many unknown factors.


 
But if he _says _it's a sharp chain, and the wood is hard, and the saw is completely stock - then it must be true, no? Who would lie about such things???


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> But if he _says _it's a sharp chain, and the wood is hard, and the saw is completely stock - then it must be true, no? Who would lie about such things???


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Jason this isn't a 70cc saw thread you're not permitted to post in it by the Geneva Convention.
> 
> Speaking of which I've got a 28" I'm gonna be running on the 440.


 

There you are! Took long enough!

I was wonderin' when you were gonna come join the party!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Whats a Barger?




One really radical awesome gnarly bodacious totally tubular mofo. 

Why do you ask??


----------



## wyk (Aug 4, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> But if he _says _it's a sharp chain, and the wood is hard, and the saw is completely stock - then it must be true, no? Who would lie about such things???


 
No one would ever lie about chainsaw videos!

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-QLcMTUj92M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I previously didn't mention the huskies had a woods ground chain.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 4, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> The sooner Spike has a GTG the sooner I can get vids.



When we get both versions we'll certainly have to GTG and play with them. Plus there may be something else of interest. 

And 3 or 4 racks of ribs of course....................:msp_razz:


----------



## TK (Aug 4, 2011)

wyk said:


> No one would ever lie about chainsaw videos!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-QLcMTUj92M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> I previously didn't mention the huskies had a woods ground chain.


 
Who is this "woods" and how much does he charge to grind a chain?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 4, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Not for a while. I'm told they aren't even in the country yet.
> 
> 
> I'm going to fire this 555 up, and if it's not raining when I leave here this afternoon I'm going to go over to a buddy's log site and give it a work out. I'll take a few more pics in the woods.


 
rain? you got rain? wtf is rain? you got rain?


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> One really radical awesome gnarly bodacious totally tubular mofo.
> 
> Why do you ask??


 
Because these guys said the same thing. 







I didn't know if I could trust them or not. I guess there legit. 










Not quite as legit as this guy though.....


----------



## Philbert (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, I want one.

Philbert


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 4, 2011)

Great pics and all! But Just my opinion, they look like a toy. Not a work tool, the days of tough work saws may be gone and Husky is headed the wrong direction i am afraid.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Great pics and all! But Just my opinion, they look like a toy. Not a work tool, the days of tough work saws may be gone and Husky is headed the wrong direction i am afraid.


 

Use the same thought when thinking about women.....

"I hate it when they're all pretty. I like mine butch and tough and robust. Gotta be heavy, thick, manly, rough, and tough."


Nope. Doesn't seem to work that great.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 4, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Because these guys said the same thing.


 





Philbert


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 4, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Use the same thought when thinking about women.....
> 
> "I hate it when they're all pretty. I like mine butch and tough and robust. Gotta be heavy, thick, manly, rough, and tough."
> 
> ...


 
No it doesn't work with women, but I dont want my saws to look like the black and decker electric ones either!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Because these guys said the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh trust me dude - you can trust the Ninja Turtles. It's that Shredder a$$hole guy you gotta watch out for......


MC Hammer?! Oh yeah - if ANYONE is legit it's him. This chit rules!

[video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 4, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Great pics and all! But Just my opinion, they look like a toy. Not a work tool, the days of tough work saws may be gone and Husky is headed the wrong direction i am afraid.


 
no beef, but I want to disagree a bit. Just because they look rounder and more futuristic doesn't mean they're not built well. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is that AV mount that has a relatively small metal flange to the right of the recoil cover, but just because the top is at an angle, doesn't mean it's not durable. It seems to be made of the same materials in roughly the same dimensions as the other models...

The saw business is a business where word gets around. Look at the 575s... If they are not durable, and will not stand up, everyone is going to hear about it. 

I guess I just don't see enough evidence that the quality of construction, materials and resulting durability is any less than previous huskies. 

I will agree that saw designs from the 80s seem more tough to me, at least in a physical/let it roll around in your pick up all day every day and get beat up for no reason kind of way.

In a numbers and reliability sense, provided that this autotune works properly and has relatively few malfunctions, this has the potential to HUGELY cut down the number of failures associated with the saw running too lean. This, at the end of the day, might do great things to husky's bottom line--if they can sleep well at night knowing that the chance it's going to have a failure in the course of its warranty period is only 1% instead of 5% or whatever...


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 4, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> no beef, but I want to disagree a bit. Just because they look rounder and more futuristic doesn't mean they're not built well. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is that AV mount that has a relatively small metal flange to the right of the recoil cover, but just because the top is at an angle, doesn't mean it's not durable. It seems to be made of the same materials in roughly the same dimensions as the other models...
> 
> The saw business is a business where word gets around. Look at the 575s... If they are not durable, and will not stand up, everyone is going to hear about it.
> 
> ...


 
Mike I bet that true to the 576, these (555&562) will be the smoothest saws Husqvarna has.
Not to say it is like the 576, but rather will be as smooth or smoother.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Paul.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2011)

Who likes the 555 Husky.........THIS GUY!!!

<a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982450"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1236681958_hammer-time.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Wiggz!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 4, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> no beef, but I want to disagree a bit. Just because they look rounder and more futuristic doesn't mean they're not built well. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is that AV mount that has a relatively small metal flange to the right of the recoil cover, but just because the top is at an angle, doesn't mean it's not durable. It seems to be made of the same materials in roughly the same dimensions as the other models...
> 
> The saw business is a business where word gets around. Look at the 575s... If they are not durable, and will not stand up, everyone is going to hear about it.
> 
> ...


 

Agreed, just because they look silly and kind of cheap does not mean they are not well made. I hope they are as tuff as the older saws. I just dont care for the space aged look! Time will tell as to qaulity, Saw company's have in the past stopped making some of their best saws though to come out with new ones that were not near the saw.


----------



## wyk (Aug 4, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Who is this "woods" and how much does he charge to grind a chain?


 
What woods? I don't see no woods. That 066mag is just not up to competing with a 372xp


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 4, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Saw company's have in the past stopped making some of their best saws though to come out with new ones that were not near the saw.



I'm guessing the government/EPA had a lot to do with that though. I agree some of the older models are so reliable and great power to weight ratio it makes you scratch you head wondering why the went away.....then you remember our all knowing/all seeing government who has to think for us commoners since we are not capable of doing so.

Hopefully technology has been able to catch up a bit and we will have ourselves a great new group of saws.


----------



## wyk (Aug 4, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> I'm guessing the government/EPA had a lot to do with that though. I agree some of the older models are so reliable and great power to weight ratio it makes you scratch you head wondering why the went away.....then you remember our all knowing/all seeing government who has to think for us commoners since we are not capable of doing so.
> 
> Hopefully technology has been able to catch up a bit and we will have ourselves a great new group of saws.


 
I suspect some of the newer AV set ups also add a bit of weight to the saws. Put a muffler with more baffles on it, better/bigger filtration, and strato, and they gain a bit of weight. Having said that, the last saw I used to limb with was a 385xp with a 28" bar. I think we make too much of a noise about a scant few pounds here and there. Even so, on a larger saw, much of it can be offset with a lighter bar so the weight is closer to your person.


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 4, 2011)

The government regulations are both helpful and harmful in saw developments. 

If you take a large step back, saws have moved away from some of the super smokey 10:1 homelites and macs because of cleaner emissions regs. That's what brought us some of these more efficient, higher RPM, lower torque machines. I know lots of guys on here like these, but I think most professional timber fallers would rather use a modern saw for the benefits in emissions and weight/ergonomics over these older saws. 

If you take a smaller step back, you'll realize that all the saw companies basically procrastinated coming up with new saw designs until the epa regs rolled around. the EPA regs are driving the innovation, to some degree. In countries where they don't have EPA regs or an equivalent, IE south america, they sell the old models. The only saw stihl reworked a bit before the big strato shift was the 036 going to a 361 for example, but pretty much everything else, changing up the 210, 290, etc, was all put off until they had to. 

If you look at like the development of better AV systems...that was largely brought about by regulation of the european union, when they started limiting the numbers of hours that workers were allowed to use tools that put out very high levels of vibration. 

I agree that the EPA stuff has eliminated some really good saws 372, 262, etc, but it has also brought us many good saws 346 NE, stihl ms 261, etc, etc. And look how excited we are for this! And it's a strato saw. I'll also point to the fact that many people think that the 372 xtorq is better than the original 372. 

Edit: To continue my rant just a bit, the saw companies don't really have much reason to innovate and come up with new saws in the absence of regulations. Stihl and Husqvarna are really then only competing with eachother, and if neither innovates and comes up with new stuff, then it's just the same old brand war. The majority of saws are bought because they need to be bought. In the context of this website, lots of us may go out and buy a 562 or a 555 because we think they're cool and exciting, etc. 

But for the overwhelming majority of other saw buyers, it's go to the store, buy the saw that's in the size/price range you need, and then go home. I'm sure plenty of larger tree companies and timber companies are still in the act (today, tomorrow, even a month from now perhaps) of buying a 357xp or a 359 not caring what's on the horizon, because they need it then and there. 

So, I think in the absence of a lot of these regulations and sources of pressure for the manufacturers to change things up, there wouldn't be anywhere near as much variety/models/features out there as there are now. 

Definitely a mixed blessing though. I'm highlighting the good without criticizing the bad, which I do acknowledge.


----------



## TK (Aug 4, 2011)

It would be ok if Lamborghinis looked like the old 8000lb Cadillacs, but they don't, so I don't care about how advanced they are and how much better theyll perform. My Cadillac performs better in my head because it just looks more rugged. It's made of steel. And champion stuff. 

How did today's classics look when they first came out compared to their predecessors? LIKE THE FUTURE!!


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 4, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> The government regulations are both helpful and harmful in saw developments.
> 
> If you take a large step back, saws have moved away from some of the super smokey 10:1 homelites and macs because of cleaner emissions regs. That's what brought us some of these more efficient, higher RPM, lower torque machines. I know lots of guys on here like these, but I think most professional timber fallers would rather use a modern saw for the benefits in emissions and weight/ergonomics over these older saws.
> 
> ...


 
I basically agree. We did lose some good saws in there....I'd include the 254's for my $ to your list but seems they are finally turning the corner. I just think we had to put up with some heavier saws in the meantime due to gov't meddling. Hopefully it is for the good at this point.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> I basically agree. We did lose some good saws in there....I'd include the 254's for my $ to your list but seems they are finally turning the corner. I just think we had to put up with some heavier saws in the meantime due to gov't meddling. Hopefully it is for the good at this point.



It looks like the new 560 series breaks the weight increase trend! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 4, 2011)

Tiger Rag said:


> I basically agree. We did lose some good saws in there....I'd include the 254's for my $ to your list but seems they are finally turning the corner. I just think we had to put up with some heavier saws in the meantime due to gov't meddling. Hopefully it is for the good at this point.


 
I mean I think that the apparent "fact" that we have to so greatly clean up two stroke emissions/the claims that they are such big culprits are bull#### but too often we ignore the good that does come out of them.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 4, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like the new 560 series breaks the weight increase trend! :msp_thumbsup:



Yep, and I'm stoked about that! :msp_thumbup:

I think you've been on it all along. With the 560xp, you still get the xtra power of XP version but the weight savings of the 555. I hope the 560xp makes it to the US. That may be the one I wait on now. Not sure I'll be able to if the 562xp's hit the market......I'll be tied in knots wanting one....I may have to really practice some patience for hte 560xp.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the look of it myself. Can't wait to see some vids of it in action. I'll also be glad when this 562 gets here so I can quit listening to all you Huskyheads whine.  

I'm J/K. I gotta little Huskyhead in me also.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> I mean I think that the apparent "fact" that we have to so greatly clean up two stroke emissions/the claims that they are such big culprits are bull#### but too often we ignore the good that does come out of them.



"We" don't need to at all, the EPA are just harrassing the ones they can, to protect their own existence and budget, when they are not allowed to attack the real pollution culprits!


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sure the 555 is/will be a great saw, but that funky look reminds me of this saw: Poulan Pro PP4218AVX

Hate to see the 359 go away - it's a decent firewood saw.

Bill


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> I'm sure the 555 is/will be a great saw, but that funky look reminds me of this saw: Poulan Pro PP4218AVX
> 
> Hate to see the 359 go away - it's a decent firewood saw.
> 
> Bill



Sorry, but the 555 looks like it will be a huge improvement over the 359.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not quoting it for space reasons, but post #180 by Mike is really first class and right on target.

One thing I'll say is that nobody I know who has spent any time with a 372XT or 2172 misses the old one. Informal "polling" I've done suggests that 2/3 of the guys feel it has a little more power than the original, and the rest think it is about the same as the original. No one feels it has lost anything. Everyone loves that it has lost it's thirst for fuel. Had a guy in today, and he is one of those that feels the power is about the same. But he says the big advantage in his eyes is how much more wood he can cut on a tank of fuel. 

Ruggedness of today's saws vs the roll around in the back of the truck toughness of older models? Can't really have that without a weight penalty, can we? And we know how much we all love weight around here don't we? 

It's neither fair nor accurate to suggest that todays saws have been ruined by the EPA. Some early attempts, such as the 575's and to a lesser degree the 441, are disappointing. But that emerging technology is getting better, and so are the saws. The unfortunate problem is that Husky and Stihl are the only two companies that really have the resources to keep up with the regs. It's really hard for the smaller companies to to the necessary R&D to meet the regs and stay in the game. Some are embracing cat mufflers, which is already an outdated and not so good solution. 

Anyway, I ran the 555 a little more today. Made about 20 cuts in some 12"-14" red oak. Like the 576, the saw is as smooth as butter. My next step this weekend is to actually run it along side some known quantities and try and get a feel to where it fits. I like the power, and this is just the junior version of this chassis.

Wish I had a scale, but further comparisons with fully loaded 357/359's in the shop leave no doubt that the 555 is noticeably lighter. Not to the degree that my first 560 was with the .325 laminated bar, but there is a clear weight advantage. But to say it feels like a 346 is simply not accurate, especially with a real 3/8 bar on the thing.

555 vs 562? In this group, most will want the 560/562. As enthusiasts, none of us want to leave that extra performance on the table. In the outside world the 555 would make more sense for most folks. But the 555 faces several sales hurdles from both above and below. Even locally, I have a list of guys waiting for the 562. From below, there are a lot of less expensive alternatives that the average firewood cutter can choose from to serve his needs. One direct comparison I will do is with the 460 Rancher, as they are the same displacement. My impression so far is that the 555 will toast the 460. But either will put wood in the truck. Like the 359, the 555's key selling point may simply be that it's "not plastic".

Pricing? Not cool for me to post actual pricing here, but I can post the differences. A 555 is a $125 jump from a 460, and a $40 to $50 jump from a 359. Certainly a worthwhile step from the 359, but maybe too big a jump for the Rancher crowd. The 562 will be at least $100 more; maybe $125. That will put it at least $50 north of the 365XT, and within "thinking distance" of the 372XT. See where this is going? The 562 really has to hit the center of the bullseye in all categories. The 357 never really did IMO, and was never a big seller for me. The 560 prototype I had last year nailed them all, and I expect that the production 560/562 will do the same. But in my market the 372 is practically worshiped, so the toughest thing the 560/562 will have to do is find it's niche. 

Well it's getting late, and although I'd love to stay up and read the latest BloodOnTheIce and Woodchucker81 show, I gotta hit the sack.:cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Spike, that may be the best post I have ever seen!


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry if this has been answered,

but do the 555s have removable transfer covers?


----------



## w8ye (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 5, 2011)

Same cylinder as the 562?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2011)

spike60 said:


> But the 555 faces several sales hurdles from both above and below. . . .A 555 is a $125 jump from a 460, and a $40 to $50 jump from a 359. Certainly a worthwhile step from the 359, but maybe too big a jump for the Rancher crowd. QUOTE]
> 
> Are you selling it against other Huskies or against a STIHL MS 362 for a 'one-saw-plan' saw?
> 
> Philbert


----------



## w8ye (Aug 5, 2011)

From the Husky press release . . . 

"_Model: MSRP
555 $529.95 – $569.95
562 XP $699.95 – $749.95

The MSRP pricing provided herein is for reference purposes only. Actual retail prices are established by the applicable dealer and may vary by location. MSRP pricing is subject to change without prior notice."
_


----------



## spike60 (Aug 5, 2011)

Philbert said:


> spike60 said:
> 
> 
> > But the 555 faces several sales hurdles from both above and below. . . .A 555 is a $125 jump from a 460, and a $40 to $50 jump from a 359. Certainly a worthwhile step from the 359, but maybe too big a jump for the Rancher crowd. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 5, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Philbert said:
> 
> 
> > The 562XP should be the one that goes up against the MS362. The 555 would slot in below them both as a lower priced alternative, but still with pro saw features and construction.
> ...


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 5, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> The government regulations are both helpful and harmful in saw developments.
> 
> If you take a large step back, saws have moved away from some of the super smokey 10:1 homelites and macs because of cleaner emissions regs. That's what brought us some of these more efficient, higher RPM, lower torque machines. I know lots of guys on here like these, but I think most professional timber fallers would rather use a modern saw for the benefits in emissions and weight/ergonomics over these older saws.
> 
> ...



Husqvarna started to work on better AV system back in the 70's before the euro-crats decided that *** needed to have it. The epa has been over run by leftist tree hugging nut jobs that look for anyway to kill off american jobs. 

If you look at how the epa pushed for ethanol gasoline, higher CAFE standards and the the such(2025 cars that are required to get 54.5mpg) . You will see the path they are trying to take america down. In a free market economy, the government should stay out of the way of innovation. You can not have a political entity forcing their views of how a market should conform to their ideology. If consumers of *** want better AV systems or better fuel consumption rates for ***. Then the consumers will vote with their wallets. The epa is a self serving entity that is ALLWAYS looking to grow it's power. If the nuts in the epa had their way with all of us. We would using mass transit(where lucking enough to have it) and riding bicycles like in china. 

My .02

Mike


----------



## promac850 (Aug 5, 2011)

gallegosmike said:


> Husqvarna started to work on better AV system back in the 70's before the euro-crats decided that *** needed to have it. The epa has been over run by leftist tree hugging nut jobs that look for anyway to kill off american jobs.
> 
> If you look at how the epa pushed for ethanol gasoline, higher CAFE standards and the the such(2025 cars that are required to get 54.5mpg) . You will see the path they are trying to take america down. In a free market economy, the government should stay out of the way of innovation. You can not have a political entity forcing their views of how a market should conform to their ideology. If consumers of *** want better AV systems or better fuel consumption rates for ***. Then the consumers will vote with their wallets. The epa is a self serving entity that is ALLWAYS looking to grow it's power. If the nuts in the epa had their way with all of us. We would using mass transit(where lucking enough to have it) and riding bicycles like in china.
> 
> ...


 
They can try. I will get a multi fuel deuce and a half, and run it off of wood gas... before this would happen. #### the EPA. They can take all of their bull#### and shove it up their ass.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 8, 2011)

Will there be a Jonsered version of these saws as well?

Just curious if they are keeping up both lines on a similar basis or branding them different.

Philbert


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 8, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Will there be a Jonsered version of these saws as well?
> 
> Just curious if they are keeping up both lines on a similar basis or branding them different.
> 
> Philbert



The word on here from spike and others has been that they will most likely not appear in jonsered skin until the 357/359 2159 2156 chassis is discontinued entirely. So sooner or later. Besides, it will take some work to get the saw to keep with the jonsered aesthetics.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 8, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> The word on here from spike and others has been that they will most likely not appear in jonsered skin until the 357/359 2159 2156 chassis is discontinued entirely. So sooner or later. Besides, it will take some work to get the saw to keep with the jonsered aesthetics.


 
Thanks Mike - I though they just straightened the handle and changed the color of the plastic, but you are probably right.

Philbert


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 9, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thanks Mike - I though they just straightened the handle and changed the color of the plastic, but you are probably right.
> 
> Philbert


 
I think this one is going to be more of a challenge for them. They've managed to get all the modern round/funky topped huskies thus far down to a nice square body with the raised spark plug like the older 630/670 jonsereds had. I'm very curious if they'll try to square it up or if this will just be a newer more rounded jonsered with a further departure from their usual pro-saw aesthetics.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thanks Mike - I though they just straightened the handle and changed the color of the plastic, but you are probably right.
> 
> Philbert



The plastic have a different design on the red saws, and there also are a little more of it.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## snowycol (Aug 14, 2011)

So who is going to be the first person to post an online video of the 555 in action? Or is it tucked away in some obscure place on youtube or vimeo, etc.?


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very informative thread. 
How do you think this 555 will compare against my 257? My 257 runs a 20" bar, 3/8 Oregon #72 chain. Ive always thought it was low on power, and when taking full cuts into hardwood I can easily stop the chain, and have to back off a bit. MAybe too much chain, not enough power ?


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 8, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Very informative thread.
> How do you think this 555 will compare against my 257? My 257 runs a 20" bar, 3/8 Oregon #72 chain. Ive always thought it was low on power, and when taking full cuts into hardwood I can easily stop the chain, and have to back off a bit. MAybe too much chain, not enough power ?


 
Spike might be able to answer this--I think he has a 257 in his collection and has been running/breaking in a 555. 

Bottom line, if you want to pull 20" of 3/8 full chisel with authority and the ability to lean on the saw with much lower risk of chain stoppage, you're in 70cc territory. It's an inconvenient truth, for your wallet at least. 

I think the 18" setup is wiill prove suitable for these saws. If you talk to a serious saw shop, even with the 359, 361, if you really wanted comfortable and powerful cutting, they would definitely set the saw up with an 18" and tell you that 20" is optimistic.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Sep 9, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Spike might be able to answer this--I think he has a 257 in his collection and has been running/breaking in a 555.
> 
> Bottom line, if you want to pull 20" of 3/8 full chisel with authority and the ability to lean on the saw with much lower risk of chain stoppage, you're in 70cc territory. It's an inconvenient truth, for your wallet at least.
> 
> I think the 18" setup is wiill prove suitable for these saws. If you talk to a serious saw shop, even with the 359, 361, if you really wanted comfortable and powerful cutting, they would definitely set the saw up with an 18" and tell you that 20" is optimistic.


 
361 and 359 both will run 20's just fine...I dont own a 359 ( I have worked on 1 or 20)...I do however have 2) 361's in my shed 1 has a ton of hours (100's), the other maybe 25 (its new), that get used ALOT...both have 20's...they not only handle the 20, but also balance the best in my hands with a 20...


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 9, 2011)

Great post Spike and TK. Great looking saw. I hope they live up to the hype. I'll be interested in a 562 after their out a while and the magnesium alloy composite crank shaft they are touting proves itself in the NA market. It is my only concern when they state they used this to create a lighter rotating mass in some of their releases. I'm old school liking the forged steel cranks.
The 562 will give Husky the saw that it should have had in it's line up to compete with the MS 361. It has the potential to be a great one saw answer to anyone who wants an all around saw, it should be a great firewood saw. It's basically duplicates the MS 361 specs, with a slight advantage on hp, which means it should be well received by wood cutters. I wish it would have duplicated the 599.99 price point of the 361.
With it's suggested retail, it makes the 365 look like a bargain, but I'm a sucker for the XP logo, it'll be interesting to see how it stacks up against other saws in it's price range. I do like the fuel use advantage of these strato saws especially when you go through as much fuel as we do, they do lower operating cost.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 9, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Spike might be able to answer this--I think he has a 257 in his collection and has been running/breaking in a 555.
> 
> Bottom line, if you want to pull 20" of 3/8 full chisel with authority and the ability to lean on the saw with much lower risk of chain stoppage, you're in 70cc territory. It's an inconvenient truth, for your wallet at least.
> 
> I think the 18" setup is wiill prove suitable for these saws. If you talk to a serious saw shop, even with the 359, 361, if you really wanted comfortable and powerful cutting, they would definitely set the saw up with an 18" and tell you that 20" is optimistic.


what is your idea of leaning on a saw,standing in the footpad w/the bar buried? if you can't make a 60cc saw pull a 20" bar with authority you probably need to do 3 things, learn how to run a saw, learn how to sharpen chains, and/or switch brands. my 361/362/cs600 pull a 20" bar in hardwood just fine, not sure what you are trying to do there guy?


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> what is your idea of leaning on a saw,standing in the footpad w/the bar buried? if you can't make a 60cc saw pull a 20" bar with authority you probably need to do 3 things, learn how to run a saw, learn how to sharpen chains, and/or switch brands. my 361/362/cs600 pull a 20" bar in hardwood just fine, not sure what you are trying to do there guy?




do you want a cookie?


----------



## TK (Sep 9, 2011)

We are technically classing anywhere from 57cc up to 69cc as a 60cc saw apparently..... That's a big difference. Some are going to rip, some are going to take a little longer. Neither will be a slouch by any means unless you're talking homeowner class touting big cc's.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Mountain6288 said:


> Very informative thread.
> How do you think this 555 will compare against my 257? My 257 runs a 20" bar, 3/8 Oregon #72 chain. Ive always thought it was low on power, and when taking full cuts into hardwood I can easily stop the chain, and have to back off a bit. MAybe too much chain, not enough power ?


 
My 357 pulls a 20" bar just fine, not smokin fast buried in oak though. Sounds like something is not quite right with your 257... Rebuild time, maybe? Or 20" with a .325 chain might be the ticket.

That said, I bet the 555 can handle a 20" bar with authority.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't see a problem with putting a 20" on a 60CC saw, and that's what most of them go out with. 

I put an 18" on my 555 more because it felt better balanced that way. With the lighter chassis, a 20" will feel slightly more nose heavy than say a Jonsered 630 Super. Also, having a few too many saws to play with, (a few?), I tend to run 16" on the 50cc's, 18" on the 60cc's and 20's on the 70cc saws. 

Still haven't gotten past the third tank on the 555. Last two weeks have been all about "Irene" around here. But the saw was starting to wake up nice, and it had no problem with the 18" bar burried in white oak, and I was leaning on it pretty good. Seemed to find another gear, and I think some of the credit goes to the auto-tune doing it's thing. 

The 4.3HP rating of the 555 is just behind the 4.4HP of the 357, and well ahead of the 3.9hp of the 359. So if this thing will cut with a 357XP, while costing $100 less and being a lighter in weight, then it's a pretty good deal. That's why I've been saying the 555 is the sleeper here. Mine isn't there yet, but it just started coming to life halfway through the 3rd tank, so I expect it's still got some breaking in to do. 

I'll have to compare it to some other like sized saws at some point, including it's 562XP brother whenever it finally shows up. The top rung on my 60cc ladder is my Jonsered 630Super, which runs more like a 70cc saw than a 60cc. Outcuts eveything else I have including a couple of 262XP's. That's the real target that the 562 has to hit.


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 9, 2011)

Spike60, how reliable has the Autotune system been , and is it any more sensitive it sits for a while without use? 
Also, does Husky's engine management system have any advantage or disadvantages over the Stihl M-tronic ?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 9, 2011)

jeeptj19992001 said:


> do you want a cookie?


 sure ,do you have an extra one in your purse??????????


----------



## bsix (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spike Where exactly are you located? Looking for new saw*

Spike ,

Where in Ulster county are you? I'm up in Ballston Lake and need to clean up few wooded lots. I was looking at a use 346xp NE or a 359 but with this saw coming out may just go for the 555. I've talked to the local Husqvarna dealers and they seem to be clueless about the 555. Wondering if it would be worth my time to come down and take a look.

I have to agree on the threads around emissions. As the end of the day, in many industries it's emissions and fuel efficiency that drive innovation into product lines. If you have a few major players in a sector - unless there is an outside threat innovation normally is very incremental. On the other hand emissions from 2-strokes is such a negligible number in total impact, that the operabilty issues as well of impacts of ethanol really have made things more diffucult for the consumer these past few years. 

Bryan
Ballston Lake, NY


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

sunfish said:


> My 357 pulls a 20" bar just fine, not smokin fast buried in oak though. Sounds like something is not quite right with your 257... Rebuild time, maybe? Or 20" with a .325 chain might be the ticket.
> 
> That said, I bet the 555 can handle a 20" bar with authority.


 


spike60 said:


> I don't see a problem with putting a 20" on a 60CC saw, and that's what most of them go out with.
> 
> I put an 18" on my 555 more because *it felt better balanced that way. With the lighter chassis, a 20" will feel slightly more nose heavy* than say a Jonsered 630 Super. Also, having a few too many saws to play with, (a few?), I tend to run 16" on the 50cc's, 18" on the 60cc's and 20's on the 70cc saws. .......


 
My point is not about "handling" or "pulling" the 20", *but about the resulting balanse and handling of the saw*, like spike said.

The 630 and some other ones from different brands basically weight like a 70cc saw, and will of course balance a 20" nicely. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2011)

bsix said:


> Spike ,
> 
> Where in Ulster county are you? I'm up in Ballston Lake and .....



He is in the Shokan area, a little south of you - as far as I know.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 30, 2011)

*555 husky*

i just got one ,wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe the power band on this saw. havnt used it much yet but can tell you it is a pleasure to run. very smooth and gutsy.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

hoskvarna said:


> i just got one ,wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe the power band on this saw. havnt used it much yet but can tell you it is a pleasure to run. very smooth and gutsy.


 
LOL, Welcome the 555 family. they are totally awesome arent they? Feels like its already broken in dosent it? I cant wait till I get this one broken in!


----------



## Log Hogger (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone run one of these next to an MS362 yet? If it's faster than a 357 XP, maybe it'd run with a 362.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Anyone run one of these next to an MS362 yet? If it's faster than a 357 XP, maybe it'd run with a 362.


 

I dunno about a 362, but Mitch's (mweba) new 555 beat his broken in 357XP by a little over 2 seconds thru a log. So.....when the 555 get broken in i would imagine the gap would spread.


----------



## TK (Oct 30, 2011)

Guess that doesn't really say much for the 357 as a saw :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

TK said:


> Guess that doesn't really say much for the 357 as a saw :msp_thumbdn:


 

LOL, Cant understand why you would say that? To me, that says a helluva lot for the 555!
I'm like Mitch (mweba) this 562XP is really gonna have to be all that and them some to justify the extra money......


----------



## TK (Oct 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, Cant understand why you would say that? To me, that says a helluva lot for the 555!
> I'm like Mitch (mweba) this 562XP is really gonna have to be all that and them some to justify the extra money......


 
2 seconds is a huge gap! Especially for a saw rated for less power and isn't broken in. Put it this way, the 357 is rated at .1HP more than the 555. The 562 is rated .5HP higher than the 555. Granted cylinder setup is completely different, as is the rest of the saw from the older chassis, but still 2 seconds is embarassing.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

TK said:


> 2 seconds is a huge gap! Especially for a saw rated for less power and isn't broken in. Put it this way, the 357 is rated at .1HP more than the 555. The 562 is rated .5HP higher than the 555. Granted cylinder setup is completely different, as is the rest of the saw from the older chassis, but still 2 seconds is embarassing.


 
......lol, I do believe I see what you are saying now  I sewar TK, that autotune is the real deal man, as you well know. It really feels like your runnin a well broken in saw. Amazing.


----------



## bigredd (Oct 30, 2011)

If I were in the market for a 60cc saw, the 555 would be it. Got a chance to handle one at the dealer that carries both Stihl and Husky. The 555 is well balanced and feels much lighter than the 357xp or 362.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2011)

bigredd said:


> If I were in the market for a 60cc saw, the 555 would be it. Got a chance to handle one at the dealer that carries both Stihl and Husky. The 555 is well balanced and feels much lighter than the 357xp or 362.


 
That is because it is, no surprice there!


----------



## wendell (Oct 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> but Mitch's (mweba) new 555 beat his broken in 357XP by a little over 2 seconds thru a log.


 
What Mitch forgot to tell you is he's really not good at filing chains. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> What Mitch forgot to tell you is he's really not good at filing chains. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
hehehe......Right. ::thumbsup::

Doc, you really oughta get ya one of these.....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 31, 2011)

wendell said:


> What Mitch forgot to tell you is he's really not good at filing chains. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



The real question is if he used the same chain on both saws - it not, forget that comparison! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Oct 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The real question is if he used the same chain on both saws - it not, forget that comparison! :msp_biggrin:


 
Yes they were swapped.


Steve! NO ROLLS FOR YOU!

I can file, just can't count.........


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The real question is if he used the same chain on both saws -


 
And, if it was facing the same direction each time . . .


----------

